# goin to die in about 10 min so help



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my little brothers sanchezi is on its wa to hell, he is floating sideways and stuff. im doin my best ti keep him up rite but i just cant figure what it it. i tilled thntank al the way up last night with about 4-5 gal of water. its only a 20 long. took 4-5 gal out and put fres in when i seen him this mornitng leaven the filter out of the water so it splashes. there is a aireator in there so i dunno this really sucks, my brother is away ion vacation for a month or so and this mappens a weak after he leaves


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

only thing from what I see is adding some aquarium salt. Its most likely sick from some disease, If you have any medication that seems like it may help give it a try.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

suprizenly he is still swimming around sideways. anyone have any clue


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

check the water temp. One day i went downstairs to see that my baby sister had turned up the heater all the way







...check the temp and add some salt

good luck


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it was hot so i lowered the temp to low then i raise it a little bit. i know thats a BIG fuk up


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

making the filter break surface tension is a good move it sounds like it was oxygen deprivation which is due to a high temp. he should be fine.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

odyssey said:


> making the filter break surface tension is a good move it sounds like it was oxygen deprivation which is due to a high temp. he should be fine.


also if you have an air pump you should put it in if hes gasping for air.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

has it died yet ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

updates??


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dead and he had a air pump in it. i dunno i think this fish may have bin ill. its a shake me was a nice fish. pictures in about 5 min


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the loss quickshot


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks

pics looked better on the digi sorry


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sorry to hear that man it was a nice looking fish but looks reall skinny.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> sorry to hear that man it was a nice looking fish but looks reall skinny.


he was EXTREMELY skinny thanks. yo bro yur not to far away. you wanna buy a rhom? COMPLETELY differnt tank and i take care of my tanks these are my little brothers tank my fish is healthy.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

It might have been a swim bladder infection?? i heard that if something is wrong with their swim bladder they swim sideways and cant control their float. sorry for your brother's loss, thats gonna suck when he comes home.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea sorry for your loss i was pulling for you


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thnaks guys


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

That little guy had been ill a LONG time. He was very very emaciated. Im sorry to hear you lost the little guy. Any ideas what coudl have happened?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> That little guy had been ill a LONG time. He was very very emaciated. Im sorry to hear you lost the little guy. Any ideas what coudl have happened?


goldfish


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Well if you were feeding it goldfish that probly was the issue, on the other hand that fish looks like it hadn't been fed in months.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Well if you were feeding it goldfish that probly was the issue, on the other hand that fish looks like it hadn't been fed in months.


it gets fed every other day. and hal the time it leaves half the rosy in there


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

that fsh look really skinny he should eat or not sorry man hard luck


----------

